# 2015 VW Jetta SE TSI stock radio wiring diagram



## Jbeckler13 (Jul 3, 2017)

What's up guys.

New to this forum but was pointed in this direction by a few people so hoping you guys can help me out. @FourthMeal you were suggested by name lol

I'm looking for a wiring diagram for my stock radio (Not Navigation or anything) so that I can use an LOC to tap into the rear speaker wires. I prefer to tap into the wires behind the deck vs. removing the door card and tapping it there and then running the RCA's back out through the door jam and all that as I'm not planning to replace the door speakers.

I've tried Googling for the diagram but can't find anything for the stock radio, or for my year. Lots of diagrams and forum posts for the Bose system over the years, though.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jbeckler13 (Jul 3, 2017)

Bump.

Anyone have a clue where to look? I've contacted the local VW dealership that I bought my car from and they had no damn idea.


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

http://carstereohelp.net/images/wireHarnessVW1200902.jpg
This looks like a good possibility


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Maybe try Crutchfield


----------



## Jbeckler13 (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys, I'm going to pull my deck this evening and see if it looks like the one dsquared linked to. Hopefully it does and I can just test the wires and see if they relay to the correct speaker.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

It should just be a quad lock connector (thanks Europe). There are many plug and play solutions out there that will allow you to do this easily. I shouldn't look like the link above, as the ISO connector was not used in VW post 2003 + or - and it should be a single large black connector with a slide lock mechanism.


----------



## Jbeckler13 (Jul 3, 2017)

cobb2819 said:


> It should just be a quad lock connector (thanks Europe). There are many plug and play solutions out there that will allow you to do this easily. I shouldn't look like the link above, as the ISO connector was not used in VW post 2003 + or - and it should be a single large black connector with a slide lock mechanism.


Yeah that's how my last Jetta was (2008 Jetta S). Just one large black connector with a weird slide lock.

Could you possibly elaborate a bit on the possible "plug and play solutions"? As in something that would connect to the stock wire harness plug? Kind of like the wire harness you use when installing an aftermarket stereo, but I assume it still plugs into the stock stereo? 

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jbeckler13 said:


> Could you possibly elaborate a bit on the possible "plug and play solutions"? As in something that would connect to the stock wire harness plug? Kind of like the wire harness you use when installing an aftermarket stereo, but I assume it still plugs into the stock stereo?


Thats exactly it. For a long time Metra even made kits like this that included a 70- and a 71- series harness so that you could build your own T. Stuff like this is pretty common in Europe, since high end shops are far less common and there is a lot more DIY.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Jbeckler13, I sent you a PM.


----------

